# Drivers



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Our company drivers are great - turn up on time. 
Just got a new dedicated driver yesterday for me and the family - nightmare - 2hrs to do a 20 min drive (not caused by traffic). Turned up late and got lost. (Very lost:confused2

Second driver is 40 mins late already even after me sending him 2 txts and 1 phone call. Didnt even sound like he was driving. So I think we will be lucky if he gets here in another 45 minutes !!!!

Whats the average number or drivers before you find one thats OK


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> Our company drivers are great - turn up on time.
> Just got a new dedicated driver yesterday for me and the family - nightmare - 2hrs to do a 20 min drive (not caused by traffic). Turned up late and got lost. (Very lost:confused2
> 
> Second driver is 40 mins late already even after me sending him 2 txts and 1 phone call. Didnt even sound like he was driving. So I think we will be lucky if he gets here in another 45 minutes !!!!
> ...




As many as it takes. Your driver is probably annoyed because you have asked him to work on a Friday and even worse.. before prayers.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Sorry about your morning :s

I'd just call him to tell him to forget it and that he's fired, and if he sounded a liar or rude? I'd just wait for him to get there to tell him that he is fired (Of course I'd tell him that he's fired cause he's late, but I'm not sure if he'd understand what that means :confused2

Then when another "driver" is assigned to you? Tell him to talk to the fired one to know how you run your stuff, it will work most probably and they're gonna show up not too late if they didn't get there right away, not cause they respect you/time, but cause they don't wanna loose their jobs :boxing:

You should do it as long as it takes to get a normal driver, and it will be more quick then just waiting for the good guy to show up.

Good luck


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry about your morning :s
> 
> ...


When the guy turned up today he was really good - nice guy - didn't speak much English but good.
We went to the bazaar and he came in with us to "help" - useful in negotiations. Maybe he didn't want us gone to long !!!! but didn't rush us round so fine by us.

Egyptian museum tomorrow !!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

My other half employs the best driver I have ever met.

He works as a taxi driver - with one of those blue and white Sharm taxis - whom I have previously written off as a whole other "race" of people who are just rude and inconsiderate (and have been called every name under the sun I could ever think of). HOWEVER, this guy is a diamond. If you tell him 9am, he'll be there are 8:45am - he drives carefully and is so polite. I took him to the airport some time ago for a pick up and the plane was over an hour late. We were chatting the whole time, he was telling me about the village he comes from, his family, the village "myths" (ghost stories etc). The time flew by. An absolute pleasure to be with and very reliable at time keeping etc.

So, they do exist - keep looking


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, you can find lots of good drivers but you have to ask some people who are experiences in finding good drivers or know some good drivers

In general, some Egyptians are not punctual with regards to time ,so showing up late is somehow normal for some people specially those who do not know the value of people's time


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ASAMY said:


> Yes, you can find lots of good drivers but you have to ask some people who are experiences in finding good drivers or know some good drivers
> 
> In general, some Egyptians are not punctual with regards to time ,so showing up late is somehow normal for some people specially those who do not know the value of people's time




The driver is employed so therefore should be on time.
I am sure if he worked in Carrefour he would not turn up two hours late without loosing money... and do you think the presidents driver is every late?
Cutting money is the only thing that works 

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aqua said:


> When the guy turned up today he was really good - nice guy - didn't speak much English but good.
> We went to the bazaar and he came in with us to "help" - useful in negotiations. Maybe he didn't want us gone to long !!!! but didn't rush us round so fine by us.
> 
> Egyptian museum tomorrow !!


mmm not a good week for the guy - 3/4 late on wed and thursday - i was not happy:boxing::boxing:

we want to leave at 10 today so i told him 9.30 :clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> mmm not a good week for the guy - 3/4 late on wed and thursday - i was not happy:boxing::boxing:
> 
> we want to leave at 10 today so i told him 9.30 :clap2::clap2:




The only way to get them to turn up on time is to hit them where it hurts most
their pockets.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The best way to cut money from any employer (Not just drivers) in here in Egypt:

Let’s say that Mr. /Ms. Professional’s monthly salary is 30X, that means they’re getting the amount of X EGP per day,

If they’re late, or if they did anything that pi$$ed you off during the day, don’t show any changes, let the day pass like any other day, but then at the end of the day, tell them what they did wrong, and let them know that they’re gonna get 29X EGP for this month (So far of course, will probably end up getting 5X/month if you kept going like this for the whole month ).

However, the first time you do that, don’t let them know till the working hours are over, cause if they knew that they’re not gonna get paid, they will just leave.

You can also discount 1/2 X instead of X, depends on your assessment of the situations.

As for the drivers in here, I’ve seen a very limited number of drivers like the one Sam talked about, but mostly they’re either ones who been working as drivers for +20 years or so, or they're a bit younger but having real hard time adjusting with their driver friends (They're usually getting in fights with other drivers for being normal!!) I think it’s just a union thing, no one can be a driver till they get some specific , very unique syndromes  


Have a nice day.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

when an *employee* is not showing up for work (without prior notice) you can cut 1.5day salary.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

GM1 said:


> when an *employee* is not showing up for work (without prior notice) you can cut 1.5day salary.


Lol

I know I didn't type the right word, was typing while not being fully concentrating 

And I didn't realize it till it was too late to "edit" my post, slow I know lol 

The 1.5 day salary thing, it doesn't go like this in all companies, the 1 day salary thing is the common way in here , and usually being late for 15 minutes means half the daily salary off, but a whole day work.

EmployeE always sounded more of French than English to me, and I hate French by the way 

Thanks for the correction


----------



## renee (Aug 13, 2009)

*drivers*




aqua said:


> Our company drivers are great - turn up on time.
> Just got a new dedicated driver yesterday for me and the family - nightmare - 2hrs to do a 20 min drive (not caused by traffic). Turned up late and got lost. (Very lost:confused2
> 
> Second driver is 40 mins late already even after me sending him 2 txts and 1 phone call. Didnt even sound like he was driving. So I think we will be lucky if he gets here in another 45 minutes !!!!
> ...


----------



## renee (Aug 13, 2009)

snip


Renee

Welcome to the forum, however you cannot advertise or tout for business in here, if you want to advertise please upgrade to premium membership

Maiden


----------

